# SimpleDateFormat gibt pm/am format anstatt 24h format



## BuddaAtWork (17. November 2010)

Hallo Leute,

ich habe bestimmt schon 100te mal hier reingeschaut und auch Hilfe bekommen durch die Beiträge. Nun muss ich doch mal einen selbst schreiben weil ich keine Antwort im Internet finde...


```
private Date parseToDate(String _date) {
        SimpleDateFormat df = new SimpleDateFormat("yyyy-MM-dd hh:mm:ss aa");
        Date date = null;
        Date d = new Date();
        System.out.println(d.toString());
        System.out.println(df.format(d));

        try {
            date = df.parse(_date);
        } catch (ParseException e) {
            e.printStackTrace();
        }
        return date;
    }
```

Der Code sollte mir Datumswerte die mir als String vorliegen in ein Date Objekt parsen, tut er auch, allerdings im 12h format.
Die sysouts geben folgendes aus:



> Wed Nov 17 17:57:57 CET 2010
> 2010-11-17 05:57:57



Liegt also nicht direkt am Parsen sondern bereits am SimpleDateFormat.
Ich brauch das Date jedoch im 24h format um weitere Berechnungen anstellen zu können.


Ich bin am verzweifeln, das Problem hält mich total auf und wie immer steht man unter Zeitdruck 

Gruß
BuddaAtWork


----------



## zeja (17. November 2010)

API lesen: 


> H 	Hour in day (0-23) 	Number 	0
> k 	Hour in day (1-24) 	Number 	24
> K 	Hour in am/pm (0-11) 	Number 	0
> h 	Hour in am/pm (1-12) 	Number 	12


----------



## BuddaAtWork (17. November 2010)

Ich fühl mich grad so dämlich -.-
Danke dir, wusste doch hier finde ich Hilfe


----------

